# Kathryn by Marcie (~BBW, Romance, ~SWG)



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2011)

_~BBW, Romance, ~SWG_ - A summer job becomes expansive with a resident FA 

*Kathryn
By Marcie
(Original abandoned on Curvage with note inviting someone else to finish it)​**Introduction*

Kathryn was a typical girl. She was eighteen, blonde, and about 5’6’’. She was average-weight as well, at somewhere around 130 to 135 lbs. on what she considered good and bad days respectively. She had once been heavier but lost 30 pounds, hoping it would help her status, but she never saw much of a difference. She lived in the suburbs, had enough friends, and got decent grades. She didn’t have a boyfriend, but wasn’t really looking for one, either, though sometimes she was a little lonely.

It was summer preceding her last year of high school. Most of her good friends were away at various camps (Sally), off on trips (Robin) or taking classes (Leslie). Her mother had no money for camps or trips but having good grades Katie didn’t need additional classes either. As a result she had decided to work &#8211; managing to snag a job at the snack bar of her local swimming pool club.

Unfortunately she had yet to receive her schedule, As a result she began summer on hold and bored. She was at home, sitting on her couch watching Scrubs. A commercial came on, advertising Pizza Hut. She realized she was hungry, so she got up, switched the TV off, and walked into the garage, where her bike was. She hopped on, pressed the garage switch, and pedaled off. The change in temperature was welcome; she had been kind of cold indoors, and now the warm air rushing past her thighs, slightly exposed under her short shorts, was very nice.

After a few minutes of biking in the summer heat, she was sweating, and her pink tank top clung to her sides and her breasts. She pulled into the parking lot of the local pizza parlor and walked in. There were some other teens there, talking amongst themselves, mainly friends but a few young couples. She smiled at a friend, who didn’t see her, then walked to the counter.

“Hey. I’d like a slice of Hawaiian pizza, please, and a Diet Coke.”

The cashier rang it up. “That’ll be five forty-two.”

She paid, took a card that the man gave her with the number 21, and found a clean single table.

A couple of minutes later the man walked up and put down a Diet Coke and the pizza. She thanked him as he was already walking away, then looked down. They had given her a full medium pizza instead of just a slice. She considered telling them, but after digging around for the receipt, found she’d been charged only for the slice.

“Oh well, then, that’s their problem… I’ll take the extra home,” she thought. It had been some time since she’d had multiple pieces of pizza and inside she had a craving.

As she was thinking about the pizza a group of guys from her school walked in. She took a bite of the pizza, and looking closer at them, recognizing all three. . They were Aaron, Tyler, and Matt. They ordered and sat down. Although Tyler was rather unremarkable, both Aaron and Matt caught her eye. Aaron was probably 5’10’’, had brown hair and green eyes, was tan, muscled but lean, and had a nice smile. Matt had lighter hair, a football player’s build, and had blue eyes. 

They both were pretty cute, she thought, even though she also knew Matt had a girlfriend - one of the vacuous girls that chased after popular guys like him. Aaron however was single and unspoken for. He wasn’t as popular as Matt, but they were still friends. He had been in her English class as well, and was very intelligent. Kathryn liked smart boys, but for some reason they’d never really communicated.

As she ate, she knew there was a reason. She at times wondered what it must be like to have a boyfriend but discouraged relationships. She didn’t like the idea from what she considered a normal high school perspective, where kids rarely lasted more than a couple of months together. She wasn’t sure how deeply an emotional connection could be formed with all of the drama and gossip that went on. 

Her dream was of a boy who was good looking and cool, but also had eyes for more than just a hot blonde girl. She wanted romance, and commitment. In her mind, a male voice was whispering something loving to her in her ear… She turned to look. Her imagination decided that it was Matt, which made her feel guilty, but the image changed, to Aaron, who she was looking at… and who she realized was looking at her.

She looked down quickly.

The next thing she noticed was that her entire pizza was gone. She stared, amazed. She must have eaten it while daydreaming. How many calories were in that thing anyways? It wasn’t just a personal pizza, but a medium one with six slices, and she had eaten them all. She sighed. At least it had tasted good. She picked up the plate and her Diet Coke, which was only half-empty, and tossed the former in the trash before leaving the air-conditioned restaurant, avoiding the gaze of the boys. 

“Horrible!” she thought. She hated it when people noticed she was looking at them, and she must have looked like such a pig then, eating a whole pizza all by herself. She felt bloated as she got on her bike. She tossed her drink in an outdoor bin and then pedaled home.

--- --- --- --- ---

Aaron sat back in his chair at the pizza parlor, pressing himself into the red leather of the booth with his feet against the table leg.

“Hey that’s my leg!” Tyler said, kicking him on the shin under the table.

“Sorry, man.” he apologized. Tyler really was kind of a jerk sometimes. He couldn’t really afford to be, Aaron thought, considering his zits, terrible glasses, and unpopularity. That was cool with Aaron though, who just looked for the real table leg before continuing his stretch. Matt had called and asked if he wanted to go somewhere for lunch after Aaron’s morning shift at the local pool club, and he’d accepted. He’d expected Tyler there as well, since Matt and Tyler were friends. Aaron thought ther relationship was like a book, where a basically unpopular nerd was best friends with the class king… except without the redeeming part of Tyler being smart enough to be a nerd. 

Aaron smiled, he had his attention elsewhere..

“Dude, did you see the look on Ashley’s face when I got the basket last night?” asked Tyler.

“Uh, no… I was busy wondering how you actually got the ball in,” replied Matt. It was true. Tyler was on the summer team, but really shouldn’t have been. If anyone else had wanted to spend their time that way, he wouldn’t have made it, but the school had run out of jocks for the summer.

“Come on, man, you suck. That shot was crazy! She like shot up in her seat, and…”

Aaron smiled, and stirred his lemonade. He wasn’t hungry, and hadn’t ordered pizza. As he sipped, he was noticing out of the corner of his eye that a girl in a one-person table near him was looking at him. He didn’t look back, but kept her in his peripheral view. She could watch if she wanted, he was down with that. He moved his eyes quickly across her to Matt, to his right, to catch who she was. It was Kathryn, from his English class. She was pretty, he thought. Nice sort of dirty blonde hair, curled now in the humidity, a sweet smile ..… and packing away what looked like an entire pizza.

“Aaron!” Tyler said impatiently.

“What?” He had totally spaced out.

“Did you see her face?”

Aaron sighed, and stirred his lemonade while reminding Tyler that he hadn’t been able to make the game, that he’d been working at the snack bar. He knew nothing about Ashley or her opinions of Tyler’s basket and didn’t care. 

He sipped and looked out the window, looking again at Kathryn with a peripheral glance. He let Matt and Tyler talk… Others were used to him being pretty quiet, and he liked to observe. Kathryn was still looking at him, and he smiled inwardly. She lifted a another slice of pizza to her mouth, and bit into it absent-mindedly. Aaron realized that his observation was correct - Kathryn was eating a whole pizza. His eyes drifted unwittingly to her plate, which was almost empty, and then her eyes.

Rats! He looked back out the window, but caught her looking down, embarrassed. She’d noticed. Aaron hated embarrassing other people... but at the same time, he felt sort of excited. If there was a girl he would choose to like in school, it was probably someone like Katie, as everyone called her. Her looking embarrassed confirmed that she had been eyeing him, and it made him feel good. But now she stood up and left. Aaron slumped back, finished the rest of his lemonade, and the friends continued to talk.

--- --- --- --- ---

Aaron got home at around two in the afternoon. He walked into his room, and lay down on his bed, thinking of Kathryn, and also her pizza. Although still in the closet Aaron knew that was an FA, meaning, he liked fat girls. Any girl could be pretty, but they really turned him on if they were a little bigger than normal &#8211; or getting bigger without complaining about it.. The problem for him was that every girl at his relatively small high school was definitely not up to this description, due mainly to the flash dieting which occasionally was targeted unsuccessfully by a girls’ seminar each year. 

The picture of Kathryn, alone, with a nearly empty box of pizza had really turned him on… He wondered why she’d ordered something that big. He closed his eyes, imagining her eating the whole thing by herself, what her belly would have looked like under that pink tank top…

He stopped, shook his head, and vaulted off of his bed, before opening his laptop and sitting in his blue swivel chair. He entered his password, which he was proud nobody knew, and clicked out of various Dimensions posts which made him feel more relieved that nobody knew the password. 

He powered up AIM. Kathryn was on. He considered waiting to see if she IM’ed him, but decided against it…she was probably embarrassed about earlier today. He knew girls did that. He smiled, and double clicked her name. Why not just say hi?

--- --- --- --- ---

Kathryn had gotten home and regretted throwing away her Diet Coke. She was thirsty after that whole pizza… even though the thought of having eaten it all made her feel slightly guilty. She felt she’d sabotaged herself. She opened the fridge. There was no Diet Coke left. She took a 2-liter bottle of the regular stuff and poured herself a tall glass. Drinks didn’t make her feel fat, and she wanted one right now, not caring all that much about whether or not it had sugar. The phone rang, and she picked it up.

“Hello?”

“Hello. Is Kathryn there?”

“Oh, I’m Katie… Who’s calling, please?”

“This is Chef Cole, from the Kingfisher Club. I’m calling to say that you’ve been scheduled tomorrow. You said you were free then?”

“Yes… I’m free then.”

“Okay, great! You have the morning shift, from seven to noon. Normally it would be longer, but the club meets haven’t started yet and we don’t need as many people. Can you make that?”

“Of course. I’ll be there at seven.”

“Great! See you there.”

Kathryn was glad to finally have her job scheduled. It would alleviate some of the boredom of the summer, and prevent her from running into as many awkward moments with boys she knew: she thought the snack bar was visited mainly by small children… She used to go. She went up into her room, and turned on her computer. She went to Govteen in one window and opened her instant messenger hybrid in the next. 

After a while of talking on forums, she went down to get another coke, and then came up again. She still felt bloated from the pizza, and the stairs made her a bit queasy. When she looked at her computer, there was an instant messenger window open.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Hey.

(She stopped with one hand on the chair, coke in the other. It was Aaron. She was still feeling embarrassed about staring at him earlier, not to mention looking like a total fatass. But now she couldn’t just close the window. She sighed, and sat down.)

KitKate: Hey. What’s up?

Aaron-Not_Hank: Not much, how’s your summer?

KitKate: Not 2 bad. Kind of boring.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Really? Yeah, most people are on vacation somewhere… What are you doing?

KitKate: Just chatting online, sipping a coke. U?

Aaron-Not_Hanke: Oh, I meant for the summer.

KitKate: Oh. I have a job at the Kingfisher but I just got my first schedule. You?

(Aaron shivered slightly. That’s where he was working.)

Aaron-Not Hank: Really? I’m working there too… at the snack bar.

(Kathryn stopped. She pushed back her chair a bit and stared at the screen. Aaron was working at the same place as she. She wouldn’t even have a day to recover from her embarrassment, and tomorrow was almost definitely going to be one of her “bad” days for weight.)

Aaron-Not Hank : Where are you working there?

(Kathryn sat down again. She couldn’t just call in sick… she’d just agreed about an hour ago to the time.)

KitKate: Oh, sry I was talking to someone else. I’m at the snack bar too.

(Aaron’s heart leapt. He’d been told that morning that he’d be training someone new the next day.)

Aaron-Not_Hank : Oh, cool! They said I was going to train someone… I guess that’s you.

KitKate: train?

Aaron-Not_Hank: Well, you need to know what to do, and where stuff goes.

KitKate: Oh right

KitKate: Hey, I g2g now, I’ll talk to you later

Aaron-Not_Hank: Okay! I’ll see you tomorrow.

[KitKate has signed off]​
Kathryn leaned back in her chair, and breathed in deeply. The extra air hurt her expanded stomach so she let it out again. Not only was she going to see Aaron tomorrow, she was working in the same place as him, and was going to interact with him constantly.

The thought occurred to her that it might not be so bad. After all, he hadn’t said anything about seeing her in the pizzeria, even though he definitely had. Maybe he hadn’t noticed the gluttony? That would be nice. He was cute, after all, and she didn’t want to…

She shook her head. She didn’t usually think of boys like this. He was cute, that much she allowed herself, but whether or not he was into her, she didn’t care. Or did she? She sighed and thought of him. He was… okay, he was very attractive, and intelligent. But she didn’t know much about him… He was so quiet, and in class his answers were usually to the point. He didn’t chat much online, either, as far as she knew.

_“Then why was he just online?” _she thought.

For the two years she had known Aaron, he’d been online maybe three times that she knew of… and he’d never talked to her. She’d had his address by osmosis…but he’d known (or was it found?) her screen name, and then talked to her. Maybe he really was into her?

Kathryn smiled.

--- --- --- --- ---

Aaron danced around his room listening to some music from the group Tool, very loud. It was his favorite band and fit the moment, because he was very excited for the next day. It’s not often that you get to work with, he admitted it, someone he was beginning to like. Katie was definitely nervous; she’d left suddenly and had taken a while to answer in the first place… though it was possible that he was overanalyzing the situation. Either way, he was looking forward to the next morning. 

As much as he hated himself for thinking it, it was easy to eat a lot working at the snack bar, and he doubted Katie would be an exception. Images of her with ice-cream crept into his mind… but he pushed them out. He didn’t like thinking of girls like that. If he was going to like someone it wasn’t because of how they looked.

Though he had to admit… that the daydream did look pretty good. He went to his laptop and tapped into Facebook, then logged onto to his friend’s account, who’d given him his password, and entered “Kathryn Jacobson” into the search box. She appeared. He clicked View Pictures of Kathryn (268), and scrolled through. There were so many pictures…he would never put this many online, but he was fine if she did. He clicked through for a while, before he realized that he was getting aroused. He minimized the window.

_“No. This is wrong,” _he thought. He shook his head. She’s not even big, he was just hoping based on one snack. He shook his head again. He didn’t think of girls like this. He maximized the window and looked at her profile. She had nice music taste… She liked Tool, the Mars Volta, Static-X, and a bunch of others he also liked. She had a quote of Kafka mixed into the AIM conversations with her friends… She had a couple of insightful notes which she used like blog posts.

“That’s more like it,” he said quietly. Aaron smiled. He could feel better about liking her if he knew her just a little better… And he’d get to know her a lot better the next day.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chapter One  The job begins*

Kathryn woke up early the next day to her alarm, and stumbled across her room into her bathroom, which smelled of shampoo and mint. She turned on the shower, and peeled off her underwear, and unfastened her bra. Her D cup breasts fell slightly without the support. She looked in the mirror while the water was warming up, and stopped for a bit. She thought that a weight gain from the day before was actually visible. Her stomach had a slightly more filled-out look than she remembered. 

When she took a step back, she remembered something else and felt a slight twinge. Her mom had been making larger than normal breakfasts since her daughter wasnt going to school. It wasnt just the pizza and coke. She sighed and stepped into the shower. Today was not going to be a good day. Her mother had told her she was making a special dinner with many sides, and shed need to have a polite portion of all of them, amounting to something that she usually would eat on thanksgiving and it would show.

She felt the water run over her body, grabbed the liquid soap, and began lathering it onto herself, over her arms and lower legs, shoulders, and finally, those softer areas. She noticed very little change in her thighs, but her stomach felt a little rounder, a bit squishier She sighed, and looked down. It actually didnt look that bad And it didnt feel disgusting, just a little bigger. She snapped out of it, shampooed, and stepped out, breasts jiggling as she struggled to dress quickly in some khaki shorts and a light blue tank top. She would get a uniform at work, so it didnt matter if it was a little revealing, she figured. She didnt want to be hot anyways. She skipped breakfast, and wheeled her bike out of the garage into the humid summer morning.

She arrived, pushed her bike into some bushes to conceal it, and made her way to the snack bar, through the main hall of the club. Most of the lights were off at 6:50 A.M., but when she pushed open the tinted door Aaron was already there, texting someone on his phone. She tensed. Would he notice anything different? She doubted it boys were so, I dont know, spacy. There he was, texting someon

Oh, hey Kathryn! Hows it going? he said, looking up all of a sudden.

Pretty well, and you? she smiled. His eyes were so intense She felt very aware that he was looking her in the eyes, and not just looking at her. 

_So much for spacy,_ she thought.

Here, youre on the wrong side, he said, smiling and pocketing his phone, before holding out his hand. She smiled nervously, grabbed it, and lifted her leg across the counter, landing neatly on the other end after swinging her other leg around. She turned and looked around, and saw a half door on the other side of the counter.

I could have gone through that, she said, smiling. 

He shrugged, and then grinned. This is faster.

He reached into his pocket and pulled out a name tag. It was black with silver sans serif writing which read simply, Katie  Server. She took it, turned, and slipped the magnet on the other side under her shirt, then fastened the tag on the outside.

Aaron stood and watched, nervous. Should he be looking at her when she was doing that? She turned around and he smiled, stifling his awkward feelings. He didnt want to pass them on, after all.

Okay, then. Here are the drink dispensersyou put them on like this, see? Drinks are free, so have as much as you wantactually, pretty much everything outside of a wrapper is free for us if nobodys lookingbut dont tell anyone that

--- --- --- --- ---

The day wore on. Once people started coming and ordering things the tension between Aaron and Katie eased. It was replaced by the tension of serving customers and, for Kathryn, figuring out the strange touch screen used for placing orders that Aaron had tried and failed to acquaint her with. 

A small boy walked up to the counter and asked for a chocolate milkshake. She entered it carefully, smiled, and turned into the ice cream section, suddenly remembering that she didnt know how to make one. Before she had to ask, Aaron was at her side, instructing her.

Take one of these tall cups, and put, like, four scoops in pour some milk, and put it to stand on this blender Voila! He smiled, and handed it to her. She poured it out into a cup, served it to the boy, and asked Aaron what to do with the remainder of the shake.

Oh, you can just drink it, if you want, he answered. She looked around. There were no customers, but it still seemed odd. She should be working, right? Aaron caught the confusion.

Hey, dont be shy. I never actually order food here; its easier to just go off of other peoples leftovers. If it looks good, have it  its allowed. 

She shrugged, and drank the cool chocolaty treat. It was great. She actually wanted more. When the next customer came in, she hoped that theyd order another shake and they did. This time, it was mint chocolate chip, which was her favorite ice cream. She surreptitiously slid a fifth scoop into the mix.

Aaron was watching. He hadnt told her anything wrong; it indeed was allowed. By the end of the day, though, shed probably had two large shakes from the leftovers, and he hadnt failed to notice the fifth scoop she added to the mix. He doubted she was confused. He smiled inwardly when she still ordered lunch, and made herself her own shake mint chocolate chip. He remembered that. Its always good to know what people like. When they left, he grabbed his messenger bag, and walked with her out of the building.

So, how was your first day? he asked casually.

It was pretty good, She licked her lips. Although that screen kind of confuses me.

Oh, yeah, it confused me too when I first started  I was left to figuring it out on my own, and just sort of hit buttons. The cooks got confused occasionally and came up and shouted at me, he laughed. 

She laughed as well. Thats tough.

They walked on a bit, and stopped before some bushes, where Kathryn dug out her bike. She got on, and then stopped.

Aaron?

Yes? He smiled, looking at her with those piercing green eyes.

It had been a very nice day for Kathryn. Aaron had worked hard to accommodate her and teach her how to work the bar but he had also been very interesting to talk to, engaging, and didnt stare at her boobs like a lot of other guys. She felt like shed been checking him out more than the other way around and yet he wasnt distant at all. He even had touched her arms and guided her through some of the vending machinery.

Thanks for teaching me, was all she said.

No problem. A smile. See you tomorrow, Katie.

And then she rode off.

Over the course of the week, Kathryn continued to work at the snack bar, continued to use a fifth scoop in the milkshakes, and continued to talk to Aaron. She was beginning to think that he was a wonderful person. Though she was reluctant to come to that conclusion so fast, she was almost ready to admit to herself that she liked him very much, maybe even was crushing on him. She opened the conversations online with him now, and he seemed to always be online, too. She fantasized that he liked her as well, and that he was doing that just to talk to her. She smiled at the thought. Shed take Aaron over Matt any day in her imagination now, holding her tight, whispering in her ear kissing her

Kathryn snapped out of her morning reverie as the alarm rang. Shed forgotten to unset it; it was still set for 6 A.M., and she had the day off. She got out of bed sluggishly and hit the alarm off, and stood a while, wondering whether she should get up anyways. She took a deep breath, and was surprised to feel some resistance. It was like her bra was too small. She looked down, and tugged at it, and it was definitely tighter than it had been before. 

Fearing the worst, she stepped into the bathroom, and looked at her reflection in the mirror. She saw herself, but she realized at that moment that the fattening milkshakes had taken their toll. Her belly had taken on a definite curve around the navel, and her boobs pressed a little more than usual against their restraint. She turned sideways.

The effect was even more dramatic. She could actually see the beginnings of a pot belly. She hopped slightly, and as if to prove the point, her midsection bounced and wiggled a bit.

Rats.

She put her hands on her tummy, and squeezed, and her fingers pressed into soft flesh. How had she missed this before? It had been a long week, and when shed gotten home, shed pretty much just IMed friends and Aaron, maybe had a snack or two well and her mother wasnt helping.

_Well, there, thats your problem,_ she thought. No more snacks. And shed have to rein in her mom. She didnt want Aaron to notice anything different.

By now it was after 7:00 in the morning. Kate was getting really hungry by the time her mom awoke. She was conflicted, but decided this wasnt the time to bring up food issues. When her mom asked if shed like hotcakes and an omelet she readily said yes

Unknown to Katie it was already too late. Aaron had noticed. Hed noticed her continued appetite throughout the week, and in the course of many IM conversations shed called upon the infamous brb in order to get snacks more than a couple of times. He was very observant, as far as boys went, and hed noticed the slight bulge in her belly after work 

If she really was just talking online the rest of the day the belly wouldnt go away anytime soon Aaron knew. He sat in a folding chair hed found in the storeroom at the cash register, and found himself fantasizing about her during a lull in the morning It might start with a date at the pizzeria, and she could have a whole pizza to herself again, eating it slowly, sensually before him Shed lick her lips and ask for more, and then

Hey, Aaron!

His head snapped up and his eyes refocused. There, standing in front of him, was Katie, in a white button-down shirt, and a pair of delightfully short jeans. Maybe he was spacy after all. He stood up.

Hey! I thought you didnt have work today, he said, gathering his wits. Its strange to be thinking about someone sexually and then have them just come up to you.

I dont, but I had nothing to do, so I thought Id pop in, maybe have lunch here.

Sounds good to me, said Aaron, smiling and walking to the register. What can I do ya for?

She wasnt hungry just yet, but hed already gotten up, and it would take a while to make anyways, so she ordered a burger, without the fries, and a Diet Coke. When she tried to pay him, he refused.

Its on me, he smiled.

He went to her side of the counter out of the half door, and took a seat by her. The humid summer sky outside had given way to pregnant rainclouds. He doubted anyone was coming to the pool for a couple of hours, especially if it rained.

Looks like its going to be a slow day, he said.

Not like when those kids started throwing Orange Crush at each other, she replied.

They laughed together, and then continued to chat. They talked about the teachers at their school, the various cliques (and how annoying they became), the upcoming student elections, and Aaron had started to talk about some band when a bored, raspy voice came from behind the counter.

Ticket. A burger was sitting on the hotplate. Aaron hopped on the counter playfully and spun to the other side, put Katies food on the counter, and poured her a Cokeregularand a glass of lemonade for himself. After all of the talking, Katie had gotten hungry, and she dug into her burger immediately. A bit of juice ran down her chin, which she wiped off, and licked off of her fingers. She noticed Aaron looking at her.

Sorry, she said sheepishly.

For what? Aaron replied.

I dont know, being such a pig, she said, smiling. The smile concealed the fact that she thought it was true.

Hey, theres nothing wrong with being hungry; its almost one. Im stupid to just have a lemonade, he laughed, but then again I dont want to pay for anything here Im saving for a car.

A car? Your parents arent getting you one? Kathryn asked between bites. A lot of kids were just given cars where they lived Even if she wasnt one of those kids either, the question took her mind off of the awkwardness of eating alone.

Nope, not mine. Besides, it feels better not to owe people money everywhere and I like riding my bike, in the meantime.

She knew what he meant. Whenever she bought anything, her mother always pissed and moaned about how expensive she was. It was part of the reason she had gotten a job at the Kingfisher Club instead of going to camp with her friends though her figure might have benefited from the sports and bad camp food. Speaking of which her food was gone. But she was still hungry.

Hey, could I get some fries, too? I should have gotten them before, but I didnt feel like it, Kathryn said, not really waiting for an answer, and walking to the half-door into the bar.

Yeah, feel free.

Aaron had left the ordering screen up. Hed also hit in his number to pay for her food How sweet, she thought. She punched in an order for some fries, took a glance at Aaron and his lemonade, and hit onion rings, on her number. She felt weird eating on her own. The cooks pre-prepared side dishes, so she just went back and picked them up, then walked back to the seat. It was raining now, and there were only a couple of cars in the parking lot out of the snack bar window.

I got you some onion rings, she said. He thanked her, and took one, and watched her squirt plenty of ketchup on her fries. The talked some more, and soon enough those fries were gone.

Can I have one of those? she asked, gesturing to the rings.

Yeah, sure. I dont need all of them. Aaron put slightly more than half of the fried onions onto her plate, and she bit into them, without hesitation.

So, are you going into the same English class? he asked, when shed chewed and swallowed.

Yeah I requested Ms. Black. Shes awesome.

Hehe I love how she always gets ticked at Tyler, even when other people are talking.

On they talked, and when it was a quarter till two, Kathryn had finished off the onion rings completely. She turned in her swivel chair, and Aaron noticed the bulge in her belly. The onion rings werent exactly the smallest side dish shed eaten all but three of them, plus fries and a cheeseburger. Aaron found himself aroused, and put his hand in his pocket to hide the erection he knew would come.

So, uh, my shift is over I was wondering if youd like a ride home? he asked.

I thought you didnt have a car?

I dont, but I saw the forecast and I borrowed my moms Neon, he said, and looked into her deep, chocolaty eyes.

Yeah, Id love to skip this rain, she said. 

Id also love to be with you, she thought, but said nothing aloud.

Great!

They walked through the building and Aaron returned his nametag. On the way out, they started down a wooden ramp, the heavy rain falling just outside the burgundy awning of the club, and then Katie slipped and fell, dropping her purse and falling backwards. Aaron was quick, and caught her, just as she grabbed onto him in a panic, which left them in a sort of awkward embrace, staring eye to eye. He pulled her back upright, but she did not break the gaze, brown eyes fixed on the green. They stood for a second in silence.

Thanks She looked down and then up again.

You you really are wonderful, she said.

Youre wonderful too.

A pause.

Kathryn took his hand in hers, went on tiptoe and kissed him on the lips. Aaron stood there for a split second, unsure of what to do, and then put his hand on her waist and kissed back. Their lips met again and again, and the rain fell around them in cool showers.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chapter Two &#8211; Developments*

After their first kiss Katie was walking on air, all thought of reining her mom’s dinners or worrying about Aaron’s reaction to her weight gain banished. She went home, played around online, then had dinner with a double serving of macaroni and cheese plus a piece of apple pie.

“So where did you disappear to all day?” her mom enquired.

“Down to Kingfishers &#8211; I pretty spent the day with Aaron,” she replied.

Her Mom was pleasantly startled. Katie wasn’t one to spend a day with a guy. But she was obviously happy about it and she took due note.

“Oh, anyone you’d want to bring home to meet your mom?”

“Oh mother &#8211; give us time. We’ve not even been out on a formal date yet,” Katie parried, at the same time self-consciously pulling at her top so as not to expose what she felt was her distended belly.

“If anything serious develops you’ll meet him - guaranteed,” she promised, her face glowing. She went to her room and switched on the computer.

Aaron-Not Hank: Hey girl, glad to see you!

KitKate: Same here &#8211; what’s new?

Aaron-Not Hank: I meant to ask you today but we gor distracted &#8211; do you like fairs?

KitKate: As in the state fair that starts next week? I’d love it &#8211; but what abut work?

Aaron-Not Hank: Wednesday we’re both not scheduled &#8211; if you’re free I’ll see if we can borrow my mom’s Neon.

KitKate You’re on!

Aaron-Not Hank: btw, its been over eight hours since lunch &#8211; you having any snacks?

KitKate: No, but my mom had macaroni and cheese plus pie for dessert 

(Katie omitted the amount she had had and winced inwardly).

Aaron-Not Hank: That’s good &#8211; I’m glad you’re well cared for. Your mom sounds like a great person.

(_and one who’s not hung up on her daughter’s weight &#8211; not with that kind of supper!_ Aaron noted).

KitKate: Yes, I’m going to have to get her to be a little less caring though.

Aaron-Not Hank: Why?

KitKate: She’s feeding me too much &#8211; I gained a few pounds.

Aaron-Not Hank: That’s not always a bad thing &#8211; does it really bother you?

_(Whew &#8211; apparently he hasn’t noticed. Maybe I’ve been overreacting_ Katie thought. _How do I feel about it anyway_?) 

KitKate: Honestly, I don’t know. I still have larger clothes from before I lost weight a few years ago, Some of them actually are nicer than what I have now, but society has its expectations. You know that!

Aaron-Not Hank: Some society has its boundaries, yes. I’m aware. For the record its never been an issue with me. People should be allowed to weigh whatever they are comfortable with and no hassles.

KitKate: Now you sound like my mom &#8211; she put up with my diet but always said she was more concerned about my character and grades.

Aaron-Not Hank: If I had my own wheels I’d spin over and treat you to a banana split at DQ &#8211; too bad Kingfishers doesn’t serve them. They’d be a hit with the kids!

( Katie stated fantasizing immediately about she and Aaron sharing Brazier burgers and a banana split She caught herself and asked _“whoa, where is that coming from?”)_

KitKate: Maybe we’ll see a DQ going to the fair &#8211; I’ll take a raincheck till then.

Aaron-Not Hank: That’s a deal &#8211; you sleep well now!​
Aaron logged off to conceal how hot he was getting &#8211; was Katie really willing to eat like she was indicating? She’d be the butterball of his dreams in no time!

For Katie's part she was astonished at the exchange &#8211; she’d in effect given herself permission to regain everything she’d lost and Aaron hadn’t even flinched. Maybe he was as much a keeper as he seemed. She went to bed dreaming of Aaron.

The next day was another unscheduled day. Katie tried on various outfits and discovered they indeed were getting tighter. She went to the garage and unpacked her old clothes. Most were size 10, a few were fourteens. After three years being a snug size 8 she had mixed feelings about going back in time, but something told her it was wise. Her mom wasn’t going to change, Kingfishers was too tempting and Aaron didn’t care. So why fight it?

That night she wore one of her older outfits to dinner. Her mom immediately noticed and asked if it was new.

“No, its an old size 10. You just haven’t seen it for three years. Between your cooking and Kingfishers I’ve regained a few pounds, so why not be comfortable?” she stated in a matter of fact tone.

Her mom nodded in agreement. “Whatever you’re happy with.”

“Now you’re sounding like Aaron,” she replied.

“Aaron? Oh, the boy from Kingfishers?”

“Yes &#8211; he says he has no hang-ups about larger girls so I just may put that to the test. Right now this is loose but in two months I could be back in my size twelves.”

For the next five days Katie and Aaron were business like by day, IM buddies by night, with no more direct discussions of weight. But Katie did nothing to cut back &#8211; even taking home four leftover brownies one evening and finishing them off. With intense summer heat she was polishing off 2-3 shakes and at least two burgers a day under Aaron’s appreciative gaze. He noticed the wardrobe change and fantasized on how long it would last before having to be replaced.

Then came the day of the fair &#8211; starting with Aaron treating Katie to breakfast at the local Perkins restaurant. They passed over the featured banana and strawberry French toast platter in favor of a Mammoth Muffin with omelet, hash browns and a stack of three pancakes. 

At the fair itself they watched the livestock judging and toured the various exhibits as well as the midway. They also inspected the truly zany food choices. One was literally spaghetti and meatballs on a stick. Others included fried avocados, hot beef sundaes, and pizza cones. They each had a pair of slices of key lime pie on a stick along with some fried chicken and mashed potatoes. But Aaron had promised a DQ banana split, so they resisted most of the offerings. 

As sunset approached they headed home with a stop at a DQ planned.

“Why do they call their burgers Brazier burgers?” Katie wondered.

“Its not just an advising gimmick,” Aaron replied. “It refers to the unique charcoal stove they’re cooked on. Now you feel free to order whatever yu feel like &#8211; I have you covered.”

They entered the store despite the presence of a drive-thru window. They both had a blizzard plus a Brazier grillburger with cheese and fries, followed by a banana split for dessert. Katie was surprised at how easily she consumed it all, chalking it up to all the walking at the fair. Aaron, however, mentally noted that her appetite was simply growing. When finished they went out to the parking lot and exchanged hugs and kisses before heading the remaining hour home 

At home Katie briefly related the day’s events and her mom took note of her emphasis on food. Although it wasn’t yet showing that much she realized that her daughter was making choices that would render her once again chubby.

Back in her bedroom Katie surveyed the damage. Her distended belly was expected, but not the increasing softness of her thighs and buttocks. It had only been three weeks since the close of school, so surely she couldn’t have gained much. It didn’t help that she didn’t precisely know her starting point &#8211; but the scale read 143 pounds. Remarkably this didn’t bother her.

Back in his home Aaron retired happy &#8211; knowing that the pace would increase. He had gotten Kingfisher’s approval to add some items to their menu offering and suspected that Katie as well as customers would totally enjoy them. As had become their custom he sent her a good night message via AIM.

(continued at post 5 of this thread)


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoyed reading this story on curvage originally and I am impressed how well the new second chapter fits with the previous parts. Hope there will be more of this story to come.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chapter Three &#8211; The Relatives*

Katie awakened Thursday morning too late to make her own breakfast but too early for her mom. She slipped into her slightly tight slacks and a blouse, rushed to the garage, grabbed her bike and began pedaling towards the Kingfisher. It was on the same road as school and she’d traveled it a thousand times before, but she noticed that today she was having to use more exertion without going as fast as normal.

_“Probably because its early and I’m running on empty after skipping breakfast,”_ she rationalized. She stopped at a Burger King for a big fish sandwich special, which includes coffee and fries. She didn’t even consider that a few extra pounds would slow one down &#8211; that’s why professional bicyclists, like jockeys, are always lean.

Finished with her fish sandwich she quickly covered the remaining half mile to Kingfisers with ten minutes to spare. She was surprised to see two plexiglass tent displays on the counter, one with a variety of donuts, the other with assorted other pastries, including bear claws and Danish jelly snails.

“What’s this?” she asked Aaron.

“A $30 test,” he replied. “If we sell all of them there’s a $50 profit &#8211; that’s a thousand a month. If we only sell a third we still break even. If the donuts and pastries work out we can get éclairs, maple bars and other things. I’m going to pick them up wholesale each morning.”

Katie’s mouth began to water, but she knew better than to plunge right in. Although she was getting used to indulging her appetite she didn’t want to waste her money or have Aaron think she was a pig. Having just eaten she felt amply full. But at mid-morning she did treat herself to one of he last donuts when she thought Aaron was pre-occupied. He was, but later noted the disappearance with a smile.

When her shift was over there were only three pastries left &#8211; the experiment was a success at it was only a little past mid-day. Aaron saw Katie looking at the display case and said, “go ahead and take two home for you and your mom &#8211; you’re both worth it.”

_“How do you know? You’ve only met my mom in passing,” _Katie thought, but she accepted the offer.

That night, after devouring a 2/3 share of a tuna noodle casserole, she surprised her mom with the treats.

“My,” she replied. “This Aaron is the thoughtful one &#8211; you know, we should really have him over for dinner so that I can get to know him better.”

Unknown to Katie Aaron’s parents had made a similar suggestion to him.

Not knowing of Katie’s surprise her mom had prepared a large bowl of butterscotch pudding for dessert. She had noticed Katie’s improved disposition along with her relaxed appetite and concluded that it was a good thing. She may have gaine a bit, but was nowhere near fat! After supper was digested she suggested Katie take a serving to her room when she went online.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Hey bodacious and beautiful!

KitKate: Thinking of you and those yummy goodies today. I’m going to have to watch it &#8211; but my Mom thanks you for her bear claw!

Aaron-Not_Hank: Tell her she’s welcome. There may be a few leftovers each day, so feel free to share with her whenever.

KitKate: NP- will do. But there’s something else &#8211; she wants to invite you for dinner!

Aaron-Not_Hank: Whaaa &#8211; amazing. My parents want to do the same with you. I guess we have command appearances. What about this Sunday at your place, the next at mine?

KitKate: Sounds great &#8211; her guest dinners are like Thanksgiving so be sure to bring a good appetite. I’ll probably have a light lunch, then sleep all afternoon. She’ll probably want to play games and talk after dinner.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Understood

KitKate: Oh &#8211; sorry brb.

(Katie’s pudding bowl had run out and she was craving seconds; somehow talking with Aaron made her willing to eat without worrying. But she didn’t exactly want to tell him either.)

KitKate: ok, back. I needed to refill my glass in this hot weather

(this was true, but ignored the 400 calories of pudding that accompanied it)

Aaron: Undertood &#8211; I’m on a bottle of 7-up myself. L&K &#8211; I’ll see you tomorrow!

KitKTE L&K as well ​
Dreamily Katie leaned back, glanced over at the refilled pudding bowl, reached down and subconsciously fondled the soft belly roll extending out from her rib cage.

_“I’m turning into a porker again,”_ she thought. _“Why isn’t it bothering me?”_

She had no answer, shrugged her shoulders and clicked on the television, finishing her third dessert by the end of a Dharma and Greg rerun. When it was over she returned the bowl to the kitchen and, finding her mom up, cleared the Sunday dinner arrangement; her mom thanked her and promised to be up in time to make breakfast. She didn’t really want her daughter getting by on fast foods.

As Katie retired her mom had a great chance to view her in bra and panties. They still both fit, but not well. Slight love handles were forming on her torso and you could barely see the light between her thighs. It was nice to know that Aaron dismissed this as merely “more to hold” but Katie’s mom wondered what he would think of this view. Especially if he knew she’d packed away a cherry Danish and two servings of pudding after a big supper. She shook her head. She knew her daughter expected an ample breakfast and she wasn’t about to disappoint &#8211; French toast with fruit sounded appropriate.

Aaron for his part confirmed the dinner date with his parents and went to bed. He too was thinking about Katie, but not in a way that would give her mom cause for concern. He knew she was packing away nearly 2000 extra calories per day and it was going to show! This he regarded as a good thing. He drifted off to pleasant dreams.

Katie’s mom kept her word &#8211; not just on Friday, but Saturday and Sunday too. Katie loved the breakfasts, but they also caused her to run late. On all three days she had to forgo her bicycle and let her mom take her to Kingfishers. Aaron then dropped her off coming back, using part of his lunch hour to do so.

Sunday night’s meal was as Katie had predicted. Her mom had three types of salad as an appetizer &#8211; Waldorf, carrot/raisin and fruit gelatin. Then came glazed Cornish game hens with a tureen of mashed potatoes plus a bowl of green beans. Aaron had brought a coconut cream pie for dessert.

Katie tried to hold herself in check, but still appeared ravenous. She had a generous helping of all three salad types, then seconds on the mashed potatoes and green beans. Including the pie Aaron calculated that she’d demolished over 3000 calories worth of food. He smiled with pride.

Next Sunday was an encore at Aaron’s house, except this time there weren’t as many salads. Instead mini-tacos were used as appetizers and the main course was meat loaf. Katie made a luscious peach cobbler with ice cream. Again she unapologetically devoured more than her share.

Neither of Aaron’s parents appeared upset. It was as if they knew of his preference for larger women, which in fact they did. They’d monitored his Internet activity without his knowledge and knew he frequented sites such as Dimensions, Curvage and even Fantasy Feeder. This had been going on for years so it didn’t surprise them that he would like a girl like Katie.

Aaron’s mom was more interested in Kate’s Church involvement. Katie acknowledged both being a Christian but not an active one. She and her mom attended services occasionally, but mostly watched tv preachers. Aaron’s dad asked whether Katie and her mom would like to come to an upcoming Church bar-b-que where he and Aaron would be cooking.

“Why not?” replied Katie, “Maybe I could bring something or help out as well?”

It was the perfect answer and elicited smiles from both parents. The next week after finishing work Katie and her mom indeed did attend and served food to the more elderly and less mobile attendees. To Aaron’s delight Katie once again displayed her new found appetite, having a salad plate, two burgers and a plate of desserts &#8211; an example not that far ahead of her mom and other plumpers at the picnic. 

“Wonderful girl with a fine attitude there &#8211; your mom agrees,” remarked his father later at home, fully suspecting what his FA son had been up to. “She also has a refreshingly uninhibited appetite - you’ve obviously been treating her well at Kingfishers.”

“I’m not doing anything but giving her the appreciation she deserves,” Aaron defended himself while knowing better, but adding truthfully “Sure I like girls with an appetite, but I’ve not forced or cajoled her into doing anything.”

“Maybe not directly son. But that kind of appreciation can go a long way," he smiled. “Your mom isn’t 200+ because I’ve been hassling her. It seems you may have inherited my genes.”

“Whaa &#8211; you mean you’ve known all along?”

“I’ve seen you looking at chubbier girls since grade school Aaron boy &#8211; and reliving my own walk. In my day we called it chubby chasing, now its being a FA &#8211; same thing. Just don’t break her heart when she shoots past 200, alright?”

“No danger of that Dad, don’t worry. She could be any size and I think we’d like each other. Does mom know how we feel?”

“She knows how I feel about her and its enough. I don’t think she wants to know more than that. But do you know where the scale is in this house?”

Aaron paused. “No &#8211; didn’t we used to have one?”

“Still do &#8211; but its stored away, not to be used unless necessary for a doctor or something similar.”

Aaron nodded. “I get the idea. Thanks Dad.”

His father smiled, proud of his son, who now knew he had his parent’s understanding and approval.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Hey bodacious and beautiful

KitKate. Hey yourself &#8211; great Church picnic!

Aaron-Not_Hank: Sure was, and my parents think you’re a keeper. I’m on notice to treat you right!

(Kate was stunned as she looked into her latest half finished bowl of ice cream. She had been fussing again about her seemingly endless cravings for cold stuff in the hot summer weather, fearful that Aaron’s parents might think her too fat for their son)

KitKate: Yes, my mom tells me I should spoil you so you don’t get away 

Aaron-Not_Hank: OK, glad to hear that, but this isn’t just a social session. I have news,

KitKate: Oh?

Aaron-Not_Hank: Yes. I have a message from the owner at Kingfishers. All employees are to be present for a special meeting 2:00 tomorrow. I can’t tell you why, but don’t worry &#8211; its all good!

KitKate: That’s nice &#8211; I actually expected something else, but guess I’m just being hyper,

Aaron-Not_Hank: Which was?

KItKate: the way my appetite is out of control I’ve been expecting a lecture that never comes.

Aaron-Not_Hank:  - not going to come either,. There are plenty of semi-anorexic walking skeletons around &#8211; I’m thankful you’re not one of them. You’re too nice!

KitKate: Thanks &#8211; I needed that. See you tomorrow. If I have salad for lunch please don’t feel bad.

Aaron-Not_Hank: Understood. L&K 

KitKate: L&K ​
Of course with her concerns about the afternoon meeting flooding her mind Katie forgot all about luncheon salads the next day. As Aaron fully suspected she would.


----------



## Jumph (Jul 6, 2011)

Great story, I hope an update soon.:bow:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 7, 2011)

Cant wait for an update


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jul 9, 2011)

this is great, nice gradual gain with great storytelling, more please!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 10, 2011)

*Chapter 4 &#8211; Aaron’s meeting*

Monday morning Kate awoke to her alarm and heard the sound of her mom in the kitchen. It had now been over two weeks since Kate had last cycled on her two-wheeler to work. Her mom as promised been getting up early and making Katie hearty breakfasts to avoid fast food, then giving her a ride. 

Kate was happy for the help &#8211; cycling was no fun in the summer heat and her thighs increasingly pulled against the snug fabric of most of her slacks.

Kate showered quickly and decided to not wear slacks at all today. A short skirt would be far more comfortable and cool. It also, she thought, would conceal her developing paunch in the meeting that afternoon. What she didn’t check was the mirror, which would have shown the skirt exposing more of her thighs than normal due to her slowly expanding rump. It was plenty low in front, but from the rear was being pulled nearly half way up.

Kate didn’t notice this, but her mom immediately did. Still, she had prepared a three egg corned beef hash omelet with two pieces of raisin toast for her daughter and knew that she’d love it. She also suspected that her panties might be exposed if she bent over and that Aaron would love the view.

“Ummm, this is great mom. Do you think I could have some more toast?” Katie implored as her mom finished her own smaller omelet.

“Sure darling, two pieces coming right up,” her mom replied, silently shaking her head as she knew Katie would add butter and jelly to each piece. Combined it was another 400 calories. As Katie stood her mom noticed that the waistband of the skirt was being pulled down to accommodate her daughter’s expanding belly. Subconsciously Katie hitched it up and cleared the table. With dishes in the dishwasher both daughter and mother were off to work.

The morning for Katie went about as normal &#8211; about a shake and a half from leftover mix plus a Danish pastry around 10:30. Aaron did notice the short skirt and smiled at her rotund thighs, wondering if they would soon develop saddlebags. Katie’s upper belly was definitely sporting small love handles. At one o’clock she and Aaron had a pastrami burger with fries and a malt. Then came the meeting.

A cord was drawn across the snack bar entrance with a sign “Closed for meeting until 3:00”

Chef Cole, who was also the snack bar’s de facto manager, opened the meeting with a middle aged man Katie had never seen before seated at his side. He was dressed in a sports shirt and slacks so she didn’t figure him to be a banker or lawyer.

“First folks an announcement &#8211; as you may know the Citron Corporation has the contract to run this pool for the city, including the snack bar concession. Thanks to all your fine efforts, including the menu improvements suggested by Aaron, we’ve made a better profit this last quarter than ever before. It is now my pleasure to introduce Frank Gilespie of Citron, who is my boss”

“Thank you Chef Cole. It is my pleasure to announce that Cole is being promoted. He will be moving to the corporate office so that he can coach our other concessionaires with what you have so successfully modeled here. It is also my pleasure to pass out envelopes containing bonus checks for your contributions of this past quarter.”

Katie opened her envelope and found a check for $200. Aaron opened his and found $500.The other four snack bar employees also received $200. 

After letting them look at their checks Mr. Gilespie continued.

“Aaron is a young man &#8211; younger than we usually designate as a manager. He has, however, been with us two years, always faithful, and has made numerous suggestions about improving profitability &#8211; mostly via broadening the menu.”

“_Yes, and me along with it!” _thought Katie, once again marveling that she didn’t seem as concerned as she once was.

“He is therefore being given the official title of associate manager &#8211; scheduling, handling problems, making sure reports are filed on time for the rest of the summer. You can go to him with any issues that arise. Now the big news of some changes … “

Katie could tell by the size of his eyes and biting of his lip that Aaron was nervous. Was he going to speak?.

“Since he will be implementing these changes I’m going to let Aaron tell you himself. Good luck young man.”

Aaron stood up, smiled at Katie and composed himself.

“Mr. Gilespie has spoken of our improved menu &#8211; mostly focused around pastries, an improved soda fountain, greater variety of burgers, and side treats such as brownies. I’ve been pushing these things because our customers are mostly kids and their parents &#8211; and such items are what nearby competition will sell to them if we don’t. It has worked, and you all have proof of it in the envelopes that were just passed out. That said, if you stop to think about it we’re still missing a market that could double our sales. That’s why the Citron Corporation has authorized an experiment that is going to involve all of us.”

Aaron looked at the ceiling, almost as if looking for guidance as to what to say next.

“None of you as far as I know has worked in a sandwich shop such as Quiznos or Subway. Bu you may know that they bake their breads from pre-prepared doughs and use fresh ingredients. It is the kind of fare that I feel would attract customers not just from those using the pool, but also the neighborhood. Getting the equipment and training the staff is a major task &#8211; but the real block has been the eating area; except for six poolside tables we haven’t had one. Now we are going to. 

“The video arcade next to the snack bar has been taking up space and losing money for years &#8211; that’s why Citron has never upgraded the games in a decade. Kids come here to swim and interact with one another &#8211; not play pong and pac-man. How many of you ever see more than a half dozen kids in that 900 square foot area? 

“As of next week 80% of the games there are going into storage are being replaced by tables and chairs. There will also be a partition that can be closed off for small private parties. We are first going to go after the neighborhood lunch crowd and after that the birthday market. To do that we’re going to have deli-quality sandwiches plus an improved variety of baked goods.

“Obviously we will also need a few more workers after people know we’re here &#8211; but if we succeed those checks that were passed out today will be but a fondly remembered down payment!”

As Aaron turned to Mr Gillespie the small audience broke into applause. Everyone had always respected and liked Aaron, but they hadn’t seen this sort of leadership before. What he had outlined was a challenge, but a doable one.

“Alright,” Mr. Gilespie said, “now you all know the big news &#8211; but there are customers outside, so for now back to your normal duties.”

Katie’s shift had ended at 12:00 as usual &#8211; but she pitched in for a half hour to help with the backlog. Her co-workers took note of her short outfit and emphasized derriere, but knowing this was the new boss’s girl friend said nothing. Katie for her part was so busy she didn’t notice either.

Finally at 4:00 Aaron had time to take Katie home. As had occurred that morning the waistband of her snug skirt was trying to drop below her lower belly. She was either too tired or too unaware to correct it.

“Well, what do you think?”

“I was totally surprised &#8211; but it makes sense. You’re 100% right. That arcade has been a boring white elephant since I was in elementary school. There are better games for free on the Internet.”

“Exactly,” Aaron acknowledged as they drove up to Katies house in his mom’s familiar Neon. “Now be looking for me on the Internet tonight &#8211; it may be early. I need to meet with Cole at 4:30 am all this next week to understand supplies and advance prep.”

Katie went home grabbed a large glass of ice mingled with orange soda, and took a nap. The next thing she remembered was her mom’s voice, “Sweetheart, do you want supper in thirty minutes?”

“Uh, sure mom,” she replied groggily. She glanced the clock &#8211; it was 6:30. Virtually naked, she thought of putting on her sweats, but decided it was too hot. Her slacks she felt were too confining. Then she got an inspiration &#8211; a strapless chiffon dark blue summer cocktail dress that her mom had boxed up. She’d tried it on once before but at the time it hung loosely on her size six frame. Now that she was a 10 headed for twelve it might actually be a fit, 

Quickly Katie hurried to the attic storeroom and found the box of her mom’s stored clothes. The dress was right on top. She went back to her room and pulled it on. The bust was perfect, although her belly bulge clearly showed and the hips were a tad snug. But at least it wasn’t confining or hot! She could even sit down comfortably. Now, what would her mom think?

“OK, Katie, dinner’s ready &#8211; a nice surprise,” her mom called up the stairs.

“I’ll be there &#8211; and I have a surprise for you too. Please don’t be shocked”

When Katie made her grand entrance her mother’s mouth dropped open.

”Its, er stunning, but haven’t I seen it somewhere before”

“Of course, its your’s &#8211; stored in the attic. But in this hot weather I thought I’d try it. What do you think?”

“Very charming &#8211; one of my favorites fifteen years ago. Too young looking for me at my age now, and too small as well. But yes, if Aaron asks you out to an elegant restaurant you might consider wearing it. But tonight all we have is tamale pie casserole.”

“Oh that’s fine &#8211; I’m wearing it to counter the heat, not be elegant.”

_“Yes, and that outfit is a full size 14. I wonder if you know that my darling?” _her mother thought.

Katie ladled out a large helping of the casserole commenting, “this is delicious &#8211; what’s in it and how hard is it to make?”

Usually Katie showed no interest in making food &#8211; just eating it, so her mom was surprised.

“Fairly simple - ground beef, onion, peppers, tomatoes, corn, olives, and cheese, with a corn meal and cheese crust.”

“I should learn more about such things. Aaron’s been give the job of expanding the menu at Kingfishers. This just might be doable.”

Katie had two large helpings, then took three scoops of ice cream in a bowl to her room, anticipating Aaron’s IM &#8211; but she finished the ice cream long before he came online. She was considering seconds when the IM finally popped up. 

Aaron-Not_Hank: Hey bodacious and beautiful
KitKate: Hey yourself &#8211; and congrats again. I was getting worried.
Aaron-Not_Hank: Sorry for being late, but I have another surprise. Want a split at DQ to find out what it is?

(“_How are you able to know exactly what I’m craving_?” she wondered.)

KitKate: Well. give me thirty minutes &#8211; I’m not dressed for there!

Aaron-Not_Hank: That’s fine &#8211; now, expect me to announce my arrival by cell phone and be in your bedroom. Trust me &#8211; there’s a reason. L&K 

KitKate; L&K ​
_“Well, that’s being mysterious enough_,” she thought. Already out of the cocktail dress she darted back to the attic, hoping to find something less elegant but still cool. She found it in a large appearing armless white blouse with long tassels. She took it to her room and put it on &#8211; it fit fine. She knew it would conceal her belly if it squished over her pants waist band,

_“But, let’s face it, I need some larger slacks,” _Katie admitted to herself. The idea of instead losing weight didn’t cross her mind.

Katie’s cell phone rang. She glanced at the incoming call #. “Hello Aaron.” 

“Hello &#8211; go look out your window.”

Aaron was standing next to a white four-door car &#8211; but it wasn’t his mom’s Neon.

Katie gasped, “where did you get that?”

“From a leasing company &#8211; you’re the princess so you get first ride as a passenger in the new coach. Meet me at the door?”

“OK”

Katie flew downstairs, waving to her mom as she went, “I’ll be out awhile with Aaron &#8211; see you in the morning:”

“I’ll see you sweetheart &#8211;stay safe,” her mom called out, at the same time thinking, “_and don’t eat too much &#8211; you’re bursting out of your clothes. Wait a minute … wasn’t she wearing another of my old outfits?”_

But she couldn’t ask. Katie and Aaron were gone. At the DQ Katie eagerly had another burger and banana split combo to match the one of three weeks before at another DQ, trying to eat it gradually while she and Aaron talked. He was impressed by her tamale pie casserole suggestion but said it should wait a few weeks. She agreed. Finished they went out to his new wheels &#8211; a leased Chevrolet Avalanche. 

“I lucked out on getting a bench front seat with this &#8211; it was a cancellation of someone else’s purchase,” Aaron commented. “It’s a semi-SUV with great room for just two people up front.”

“Are you offering me an invitation to snuggle?” Katie replied.

“What do you think, banana spit sweet kisses breath?”

When they got back to Katie’s house her mom had gone to bed, but the next morning Katie was grilled about her clothes borrowing. 

“I’m not likely to ever fit them again &#8211; I wear a size 16-18 today, but its still courteous to ask wouldn’t you agree?” her mom declared.

“Yes mom. I’m sorry &#8211; well, I was just being driven by fear. Not of you, but of being too fat to fit anything.”

“Well, you have had an appetite &#8211; but if I cut back on breakfast you just might start eating fast food again. So you decide, which is it going to be - dieting or bigger clothes?”

“I guess for now bigger clothes. The fact is that I really don’t mind being this fat and dieting isn’t practical. I just don’t want to become a whale.”

“OK, and that’s good, because I have a real surprise for you with your eggs this morning - jalapeno cheddar cheese corn bread.

“Now that is a new one!” Katie thought 

“… And you’ll find some size 14 slacks from my saved items in your closet.”

Katie was stunned.“OK, wow! Thanks. I’ll put them on and be right down.”

The slacks were the most comfortable Katie had worn all summer. She recognized that her mom was apparently in line with Aaron about permitting Katie to become fat --- or by this point should it more proprly be termed fatter?

That her boyfriend and mom were both in her corner was a comforting thought &#8211; but one which might not have been quite so comforting if Katie had known a bit of news. Her two out of town friends were about to come back and one of them was an occasional associate of the air-head girl friend of Aaron's buddy Matt. That alone would be sure to engender comments and would no doubt entail opinions from Matt's hanger-on Tyler. 

(Continued in post 11 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks foa another great installment. can't wait for the next!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 11, 2011)

*Chapter Five - Social Networking*

Katie had realized that Aaron’s new position would create issues. These had nothing to do with her weight, but rather how her and Aaron’s “special relationship” might impact her relationship with her co-workers.

“I’m happy for you, but how do I deal with them?” she had implored him as they sat together at the Dairy Queen.

“Well, we should probably not be eating lunch or taking breaks in front of everyone, I guess. But I expect to be out front working the counter only in peak periods or in emergencies, so it shouldn't be too big an issue. Oh, and be sure you give your job 150% but don’t criticize anyone else. I’ll be asking everyone to call customer’s attention to the new menu items.”

“Maybe you should give them some special recognition too, Stress everyone being part of a team.” Katie had suggested. “For instance, Trisha could be asked to make signs &#8211; she’s good at art. And let it be your idea with no credit to me.”

“Good idea!!” Aaron had paused and smiled “You’re the adviser behind the boss.”

That was the night before. Now, her cycling seemingly a thing of the past, she was with her mom headed for work after a full breakfast, attired in comfortable size 14 maroon sport Capris with a matching top and white bodice trim from her mom. The comfortable sizing and style deemphasized her weight gain, which had brought Katie to just over 150 pounds. Arriving at Kingfisher's Cole was setting up but Aaron was nowhere to be seen.

“Aaron’s off with Gillespie, won’t be in till after noon.” Cole advised. “You’re looking well today I will say.”

_“Less like an overstuffed sausage is what you mean,” _Katie thought, “_but I’m happy and won’t argue.”_

Katie went about her job, practicing interaction with customers and telling them as time allowed of the upcoming new changes.

“You’re really with the new program,” Cole observed.

“Why not? It will mean bigger bonuses for everyone,” she replied.

_“and probably a bigger body for you,” _thought Cole, who doubted Katie could resist the newer and high calorie items. _“I just hope you don’t get too big for your own good &#8211; you and Aaron aren’t a bad match.”_

If Katie has any such concerns they didn’t show. As usual she grazed on the pastries and sipped the leftover shakes; she then had a combo double cheeseburger lunch before Aaron got back to take her home. There she settled in at her computer with some ice cream and found a message from Robin, one of her friends:

“Try me on IM &#8211; I’ll be on this afternoon.”

KitKate: You there?

Robin: Yep &#8211; we’ll be leaving big sky country and heading home. See you this weekend?

KitKate: Sounds great, if Aaron and I aren’t too busy

Robin: you two are thicker than thieves &#8211; glad to know it.

KitKate: Thicker in more ways than one. Expect to see more of me, I’ve plumped up a bit.

Robin: Tell me about it &#8211; I’ve added 12 pounds this summer!

KitKate: Nearly 15 here, but neither Aaron, his family or my mom care so I’m not going to.

Robin: good attitude &#8211; I’m feeling about the same way. Of course Tanya will flip out, but who cares

(Tanya was a nice enough but rather shallow girl intellectually who had attached herself to Aaron’s friend Matt. She was very conscious of her own weight and thought others should be too.)

KitKate: Well, Leslle had to do make-up classes, you led the good life, Sally's been doing her camp counseling gig and I got to meet a great guy working in a snack bar. Who are the winners and losers?

Robin: Exactly &#8211; OK see you this weekend.

KitKate: Bye ​
Katie was visiting various sites around the Internet when another IM popped up. It was from Sally, who as mentioned had been a camp counselor during the summer

SallyN: Hey girl

KitKate: Hey yourself &#8211; you back from camp?

SallyN: Yep &#8211; now I can get on-line again. No ISP service where we were. It was a 56K modem or nothing &#8211; I chose nothing.

KitKate: I understand. Robin’s coming back this week &#8211; want to join us if we get together?

Sally: I might

KitKate: OK &#8211; let me warn you, neither of us is the same size as when summer began, so no astonished looks.

Sally: Actually that’s a good thing &#8211; I may have gained more than you, 18 pounds. We had food galore for six weeks and not at all as much activity as you would expect. It was too hot.

Kate: Excuses! Excuses! You had a good time &#8211; accept it!

Sally: Easy for you to say &#8211; you have a big mom who probably doesn’t care. My parents are raising their eyebrows. They make try to put me on a diet but I’m over 18!

KitKate: Just be happy and don’t rub it in their face &#8211; they love you and will adjust. 18 pounds isn’t that much.

Sally: It is if you were 140 to start &#8211; but you’re right. Anyway, you and Robin will see me soon enough. Bye

Kit Kate: OK &#8211; bye. ​
_“What is all this concern about a few pounds?_ “ Katie thought as she contemplated refilling her empty ice cream bowl. She'd once been bigger than now and lost it when she decided to - but at the moment she was not in that gear.

Meanwhile Robin had moved on and been IM’d by Tanya

Tanya: Hey stranger

Robin: OK &#8211; I admit I'm strange. What about you? 

Tanya: You coming back as scheduled? 

Robin: yep &#8211; be there by end of week.

Tanya: I’ll be winding up summer classes, then starving myself awhile. I picked up a few pounds just going between school and home. Matt says he doesn’t care but I do.

Robin: How many

Tanya: around 5

Robin: Ha &#8211; Katie and I have you beat by double &#8211; and we don’t care! 

Tanya: Your choice; I don’t care about you two if you don’t. NOMB. But I want to keep my svelte figure and size 4 wardrobe.

Robyn: You’re right on choice &#8211; I’ve made mine. Now pardon me, I need to make an appointment with a donut! 

Tanya: OK, bye.​
Shortly after this exchange Tanya told Matt that Katie and Robin had blimped up during the summer. Matt just rolled his eyeballs. Tanya did have a nice figure and was a good trophy girlfriend but at times Matt wished she had a few more pounds and IQ points. Weight discussions bored him. Later that night he and Tyler decided to drop by Kingfisher's to visit Aaron.

Aaron noticed his chum from the past school year and his friend and invited them to have a burger “on the house.” Aaron told them of the upcoming changes, Matt told Aaron of his exchange with Tanya, including her fussing about five pounds and references to Robin and Katie.

“Yes, Katie’s blossomed a bit and I love every pound,” Aaron beamed without hesitation. 

Matt simply acknowledged the statement with a nod, but Tyler sounded off, “Tanya’s got a point &#8211; girls who gain aren’t cool.”

Aaron bristled. “Katie can gain whatever &#8211; she’s cool with me, and not a loser like some people I know,”

“Hold on, I’m sure Tyler didn’t mean anything, &#8216; Matt said.

“OK,” Aaron said, his fist clenched “just take him out of here. He’s not welcome.”

Kingfisher's cashier of the moment, a 140 lb teen named Sylvia, heard the entire exchange but kept it to herself, When she got home she checked for Kate on-line

SylviaR: - hey there, I have something you might want to know.

KitKat: Which is?

SylviaR: Aaron bounced two guys this afternoon after one of them diss’d you and your friend Robin. He was restraining himself, I could tell.

KitKat: what did they say:

Sylvia: One of them agreed with somebody named Tanya about Robin's weight and yours &#8211; as a chubster myself I was happy to see Aaron’s reaction. He said you can be as big as you want and he’ll still like you. You have a winner and champion there gal!

KitKat: Thanks for the info Sylvia &#8211; I’m glad too. See you for now 

Sylvia: Bye​
Meanwhile Matt was e-mailing Aaron

Sorry about Kingfisher’s today. Tyler doesn’t speak for me and I want you to know that. He was out of line. As for Tanya, she isn’t slamming anyone &#8211; just reflecting her own wishes. Between us I wish at times she could be both as big and smart as Katie, but that’s just not her. You’re a lucky guy and I want to remain your friend.​
Aaron closed his eyes, said a silent prayer and forgave all three, telling Matt by return email. . Then he called Katie to see if she was ready for supper. He was surprised by her reaction.

“Aaron, I enjoy eating with you, but we need to talk. I’m aware of what happened this afternoon.”

Aaron felt weak. Would he lose Katie? Would she start dieting and stop being herself? Where was this going? He didn’t know what to say. 

She continued:

“I know you don’t care about my size, even seem to like it. I sort of do too, which is surprising. But there are going to be Tylers and Tanyas in the world and we can’t be fighting for my honor with all of them. You have a business to build, and that means being above distractions like them. I know where your heart is &#8211; we can’t prove it to them because they don’t want to believe it. Fortunately we don’t have to.”

“I agree," sighed Aaron "Now can I see you in fifteen?”

“Of course &#8211; and let’s go Mexican.”

“Sounds great &#8211; I know just the place!” he replied, feeling relieved as though that he’d dodged a bullet. 

Katie, knowing that Aaron hadn’t seen it yet, slipped into her “new” outfit and preened for a moment in front of the mirror. It didn’t look tight, nor emphasize her belly or hips. She flipped her ponytail hairdo and smiled.

_“I wonder what he would think if my belly or butt did stick out a bit more?” _she wondered. Katie didn’t know about FA’s but in her mind Aaron seemed to be something of a chubby chaser. She had no idea how accurate her instincts were.

They went to an upscale Mexican restaurant called Azteca, where they opted for sopa azteca (tortilla soup) as an appetizer. For an entree Katie selected molcajete stew (a chicken/steak combo sautéed in mushrooms, onion and tomatoes topped with melted jack cheese and garnished with whole green onions and jalpeno pepper. It was served with sliced avocado and tortillas.) Aaron ordered a more traditional Carnita Res (steak with green peppers and onions, served with guacamole.) Both dishes came with Mexican rice and beans.

“You certainly know how to pick nice places for a lady,” Katie remarked. “It’s a good thing you don’t mind me becoming a bigger girl because its happening. I’ve almost regained what I once lost and two of my friends are doing the same thing as well. We’re ballooning &#8211; and for some reason we don’t care. That’s what galls Tanya.”

Aaron bit his lip. He knew what he wanted to say, but telling all that he knew from Dimensions could be dangerous.

“Katie, I know it, and there is nothing bad about it. Its because you’re letting yourselves be who you really are. In a different time and culture it would be an honor to your husband with no stigmas attached.

“Huh?”

“Anthropologists put it this way. Back when we were still hunters and gatherers it was feast and famine &#8211; so people gained weight when the food supply allowed. The best providers and their wives gained the most &#8211; it was an honor. Then when famine came they stood the best chance of survival. Of course in those days everyone had a lot more physical activity than we get today - perhaps we should be using the pool ourselves! But, getting back to the point, the tendency to gain weight is a natural thing &#8211; and some men love it more than others. Matt for one wishes Tanya were more like you, believe it or not.”

“Really? Well, I can’t see that happening. I wonder how he’ll react to Robin and Sally.”

“Hmm,” Aaron thought, “perhaps we should find out. The next church b-b-que is coming up &#8211; maybe I could get him to come and you could bring Robin and Sally. "

Katie brightened. “Now that sounds like a plan!”

After having refried ice cream as a dessert Aaron and Katie headed for home, each wondering what surprises lay in store. Aaron was looking to split Matt from Tanya and hopefully Tyler. Katie wanted for her friends to have someone so they wouldn't envy her. The refreshing news was that Sylvia had felt free to alert her &#8211; so much for worrying about co-workers resenting her relationship with Aaron. As for swimming where everyone could see her in a bathing suit, she thought "I'll have to think about that one."


----------



## Jumph (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for the update, i really like this story.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2011)

*Chapter Six - Summer’s End and Epilogue*

As expected, the new Kingfisher’s menu was a hit - and Katie was the first to begin testing out the new submarine sandwich combinations, usually at noon. By summer's end she'd learned the nuances of foot-long subs. This included an awareness that jalapenos were a great taste bud kicker for a roast beef sub--especially when combined with 9 grain honey wheat dough, shredded Monterey cheddar and a chipotle southwest sauce.

The chicken marinera melt featured cheese and a tender chicken breast fresh toasted on Italian bread. 

Parmesan Oregano buns were great for tuna subs &#8211; flaked tuna with mayo combined with cheese, veggies, banana peppers and ranch dressing.

And, as Aaron was quick to note, they were all trans-fat free and low fat. What he failed to mention was that such yummy delicacies also added up to a lot of calories &#8211; and that was without drink and sides. All the tasty subs listed here were over 800 calories and Aaron knew this well - he was gleaning his menu ideas from the Subway website. 

By the time school started the reputation of Kingfisher’s as a cool place to hangout at the end of the day began expanding along -- with student waistlines.

As anticipated Sally and Robin enjoyed the church picnic, although to Aaron’s dismay Matt remained committed to Tanya. But Sally and Robyn, as well as Leslie, did attract the interest of other guys and forgot any ideas of dieting. Seeing this, Tanya relaxed her attitude and ultimately gained a few pounds her Senior year. Katie, however, led the pack by gaining thirty more despite working only half as much, graduating at just under 200 pounds.

All of this was , of course, sweet eye candy to Aaron, who had an assured job with the Citron company and was tempted to propose to Katie. By this time he’d acquainted Katie with the basics of the FA/BBW world and she somewhat identified with it to the point of accepting herself and Aarons affetion. But both Katie’s mom and Aaron’s parents wanted them to get college educations, and they were accepted at different schools. They keep in touch, however and Katie has blossomed even more. 

As for the others, Sally and Leslie went off to college, Robyn went a year to Junior College before getting married and Matt eventually married a somewhat plumpened Tanya. 

Somewhere along the way Tyler just vanished &#8211; no one really cared enough to explore why.

The End


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 14, 2011)

Would have liked more, but it is nice the story has a proper ending.


----------



## Jumph (Nov 14, 2011)

yes indeed little short, but a very nice story.


----------

